# Burton Bindings with Salomon F20 boots



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have Salomon Dialogues that I use with Burton Triads and Burton P1's. They work just fine for me. Both bindings are nice and comfy too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a pair of f20s too and have k2 autos. they fit just fine with those. I have also used them with burton freestyles too. I would not worry about it too much. By the way the autos I have are really nice and very supportive. Also After you get you boots and you are worried about the fit just bring them with you and try them on with the bindings.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I have F20s with Rome Targas. They fit fine as well. You should smack upside their head whoever told you that you needed Salomon bindings with the boots.


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

F22's here with rome 390's, works perfect.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the info. I've narrowed my binding choices to the burton p1 and burton co2. Any suggestions?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Bigblue280 said:


> Thank you all for the info. I've narrowed my binding choices to the burton p1 and burton co2. Any suggestions?


there 2 different bindings made for different things so, whichever you prefer. the co2 is considerably stiffer.


----------



## Bigblue280 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm def more freeride than freestyle. don't do any jumps or tricks. Which would you recomend for me?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I did have someone tell me that because the F20's have a thin inner lining that you get quite allot of vibration through the boot. Salomons bindings come with a rubber damper to help with vibration I think?

My Girlfiend has the F20's so I was wondering this very thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a set of burton mission bindings and I am planning on grabbing the F20- I'm not really into park stuff, is it still a decent boot choice?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the boots are good. (from everything I can find)
I must say I havent ridden the dialouges that I just bought yet but they felt great when I was molding them.


----------

